# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Disney rachte LucasFilms

## Rachel

*Disney rachte LucasFilms*
4.05 milliards de dollars avec un star wars  l'horizon 2015



Disney rachte la socit LucasFilms pour 4.05 milliards de $, dont la moiti en actions



> Au cours de ces 35 dernires annes, un de mes plus grands plaisirs aurait t de voir Star Wars transmis  une future gnration


 a dit Georges Lucas lors de la confrence de la vente. Ceci dit, Kathleen Kennedy fraichement nomme directrice gnrale de LucasFilms annona la relance de la franchise Star Wars avec un 7me pisode pour 2015.

On peut noter aussi que ce rachat laisse penser  un nouvel pisode d'Indiana Jones, mais rien n'a t communiqu.

Et vous:
 ::fleche::  que pensez-vous de ce rachat ?
 ::fleche::  la saga Star Wars n'aurait elle du contenir que 6 pisodes ?




Source :
 ::fleche::  http://thewaltdisneycompany.com/disn...-lucasfilm-ltd

----------


## BenoitM

> Et vous:
>  que pensez-vous de ce rachat ?
>  la saga Star Wars n'aurait elle du contenir que 6 pisodes ?


Pourquoi 6 pisodes? moi j'aurais dit 3  ::): 

Sinon bon l'univers de star wars est assez vaste pour faire plein d'pisodes mais il faudrait que ceux-ci soit bon :p

----------


## mala92

> la saga Star Wars n'aurait elle du contenir que 6 pisodes ?


A l'origine il y a 9 pisodes, il me semble. 3 ont t ports au cinma puis 3 autres et Lucas ne voulait pas faire les 3 derniers. Donc, c'est Mickey qui va s'en changer.

Tu as mis l'avatar de circonstance.  ::mrgreen:: 

Sortir un pisode tous les 2-3 ans a fait un sacr rythme.

----------


## ledisciple

> Sortir un pisode tous les 2-3 ans a fait un sacr rythme.


C'est sur, mais bon, il va vite falloir que ce soit rentable pour les actionnaires !!!

----------


## Lady

J'ai vu a ce matin ...

J'ai toujours l'espoir de voir un jour mon personnage prfr utilis . Mais vu l'age des acteurs de la trilogie d'origine a va pas se faire, ou alors faudrait qu'ils les remplacent mais l je pense que le fans ne serait pas vraiment d'accord.

Pour note: mon perso prfre est Mara Jade la Nmsis / femme de Luc.

Donc  voir en esprant qu'ils fassent quand mme quelques chose de bien de ses films  venir!

----------


## ManusDei

> Et vous:
>  que pensez-vous de ce rachat ?
>  la saga Star Wars n'aurait elle du contenir que 6 pisodes ?


Il y en avait 9 prvus depuis le dbut. Les 4 5 6 sortis au cinma, et les 7 8 9 sortis en livre sous la plume de Timothy Zahn
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Hritier_de_l'Empire
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Bataille_des_Jedi
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Ultime_Commandement

Quand au rachat, Disney a russi  pourrir pas mal de choses aprs les avoir rachetes, mais y a eu d'agrables surprises, donc bah on verra.

(reste plus qu' faire les films ou livres 1 2 et 3 de Star Wars  ::whistle2::  )

----------


## kuranes

J'espre qu'on retrouvera Jar Jar Binks. C'est mon personnage prfr de la saga, il est si amusant !

----------


## Lady

> Il y en avait 9 prvus depuis le dbut. Les 4 5 6 sortis au cinma, et les 7 8 9 sortis en livre sous la plume de Timothy Zahn
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Hritier_de_l'Empire
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Bataille_des_Jedi
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Ultime_Commandement
> 
> Quand au rachat, Disney a russi  pourrir pas mal de choses aprs les avoir rachetes, mais y a eu d'agrables surprises, donc bah on verra.
> 
> (reste plus qu' faire les films ou livres 1 2 et 3 de Star Wars  )


Je sais pas si c'tait le cas si je me rjouirais de voir Mara ou me lamenterait qu'ils trouvent de nouveaux visages aux autres personnage ...

----------


## jbrasselet

Je ne crois pas que les romans de Timothy Zahn taient prvus par Lucas au dbut.

----------


## guidav

> J'espre qu'on retrouvera Jar Jar Binks. C'est mon personnage prfr de la saga, il est si amusant !


Et moi, j'ai hte de voir Darth Vader avec des oreilles de Mickey.

----------


## Deadpool

> J'espre qu'on retrouvera Jar Jar Binks. C'est mon personnage prfr de la saga, il est si amusant !


Au vu du profil disons enfantin du personnage, Disney va peut tre tent de le faire revenir.

Par contre, quand on pense qu'il s'agit certainement du personnage le plus ha par les fans, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit une bonne ide.  ::mouarf::

----------


## kuranes

> Et moi, j'ai hte de voir Darth Vader avec des oreilles de Mickey.


Mais non, ce n'est pas possible ! Il est mort dans l'pisode VI !

Cependant a serait pas mal.

Je pense que Leia et Han Solo parents d'une famille nombreuse, allant voir leurs enfants jouer au baseball, tandis que Luke serait un tonton gateau, serait une conclusion fabuleuse de la saga.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'espre qu'on retrouvera Jar Jar Binks. C'est mon personnage prfr de la saga, il est si amusant !


Si je matrisais la Force, je prendrais le risque de passer du ct Obscur, l, maintenant, de suite.

----------


## kuranes

Est ce que le prochain star wars arrivera  la cheville du chef d'oeuvre suivant 

http://www.nanarland.com/Chroniques/...y-special.html

A noter que ce film a t conu  l'poque de la trilogie originale...

----------


## Rachel

> Il y en avait 9 prvus depuis le dbut. Les 4 5 6 sortis au cinma, et les 7 8 9 sortis en livre sous la plume de Timothy Zahn
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Hritier_de_l'Empire
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Bataille_des_Jedi
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Ultime_Commandement
> 
> Quand au rachat, Disney a russi  pourrir pas mal de choses aprs les avoir rachetes, mais y a eu d'agrables surprises, donc bah on verra.
> 
> (reste plus qu' faire les films ou livres 1 2 et 3 de Star Wars  )


J'avais bien vu ces 3 livres. Mais je n'tais pas sur qu'ils faisaient vraiment suite, si c'tait une ide de Lucas

----------


## Jipt

> 4.05 milliards de dollars avec un star wars  l'horizon 2015
> Disney rachte la socit LucasFilms pour 40.5 milliards de $, (...)


4.05 ou 40.5 ?

C'est quand mme pas pareil  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> J'avais bien vu ces 3 livres. Mais je n'tais pas sur qu'ils faisaient vraiment suite, si c'tait une ide de Lucas


Quand je les ai lus, c'tait un tome unique et ils taient libells pisodes 7 8 et 9. Possible que a n'ait t qu'un coup de comm.

----------


## Rachel

> 4.05 ou 40.5 ?
> 
> C'est quand mme pas pareil


corrig  ::oops::

----------


## ManusDei

> corrig


J'aime beaucoup ton nouvel avatar. 
Finalement, Mickey avec un sabre laser, a pourrait tre sympa.
(j'ai bien envie de trouver un avatar dans le mme genre  ::aie:: )

----------


## Rachel

> J'aime beaucoup ton nouvel avatar. 
> Finalement, Mickey avec un sabre laser, a pourrait tre sympa.
> (j'ai bien envie de trouver un avatar dans le mme genre )


Darth 'donald' Maul  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Bon faut que je trouve Stitch yoda !!!

----------


## ManusDei

> Darth 'donald' Maul




hmmm ?

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Lady

A tiens j'tais en train de me dire un monde Star Wars dans un prochain Kingdom Hearts ??? (Ok je m'emballe peut tre un peu trop ...)

----------


## Auteur

> Et moi, j'ai hte de voir Darth Vader avec des oreilles de Mickey.


ou Minnie en princesse Leia  ::aie::

----------


## ledisciple

::lol::  http://www.leparisien.fr/une/en-imag...12-2279173.php

[EDIT] J'espre que dvp.com ne devra pas payer une taxe car j'ai mis un lien vers un site de journal national quotidien ...  ::aie::  [/EDIT]

----------


## fregolo52

Dark Vador est un peu loup avec les oreilles, je prfre la version avec les gants.  ::):

----------


## Rachel

> A tiens j'tais en train de me dire un monde Star Wars dans un prochain Kingdom Hearts ??? (Ok je m'emballe peut tre un peu trop ...)


Dans le premier, le roi mickey arrivait un peu comme un jedi dans un scne  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

De toute faons la flamme star wars s'tait un peu ssoufl avec les episodes 1,2 et 3 lol

Non plus serieusement Disney fait une bonne affaire car ils ne paieront plus de droits sur les produits drivs ainsi que leur parcs et vont crer plus de manege ayant pour theme star wars


 que pensez-vous de ce rachat ? Bien
 la saga Star Wars n'aurait elle du contenir que 6 pisodes ? Plutot 3 lol

----------


## Rachel

j'y pense, ce rachat inclus Indiana Jones. Ont-ils pens que disney c'est Aussi Benjamin Gates ? Va falloir faire un choix  ::mouarf:: 




> De toute faons la flamme star wars s'tait un peu ssoufl avec les episodes 1,2 et 3 lol
> 
> Non plus serieusement Disney fait une bonne affaire car ils ne paieront plus de droits sur les produits drivs ainsi que leur parcs et vont crer plus de manege ayant pour theme star wars
> 
> 
>  que pensez-vous de ce rachat ? Bien
>  la saga Star Wars n'aurait elle du contenir que 6 pisodes ? Plutot 3 lol


roooh arrtez ! Ewan Mc Gregor n'est pas si mauvais. si ?  ::whistle::

----------


## Cheetor

J'avais bien apprci les 4,5 et 6 enfant ( a faisait parti de mes touts premiers films!). 

Ensuite les 1, 2 et 3 avaient t plaisants  regarder malgr le ct nunuche de la relation Anakin-Padm. Le seul point que j'ai trouv dommage, c'est de pas avoir plus dvelopp le ct guerre des clones. On voit le dbut, la fin, mais l'entre-deux est compltement zapp. 

Chose qui a t plus ou moins rattrap avec les livres/BD et plus rcemment le film/srie "Clone wars" (de mmoire considr comme non-canon).

Inconvnient majeur, va falloir faire disparaitre des personnages comme Rex, Ashoka, Fives,... avant de raccrocher la srie aux films.

Quant au rachat par Disney, 4 milliards, c'est plutt pas mal, au vu de ce que gnre Lucasart en terme de produits drivs, je pense qu'ils rentreront dans leur frais d'ici quelques annes. Surtout s'ils produisent un film. Reste  voir aprs si a devient un sacr nanard, ou que ce sera un block buster  la "Avengers"...

----------


## Rachel

Georges Lucas reversera une grande partie de la vente de LucasFilms  des oeuvres de charit

----------


## kuranes

Disney a rachet Miramax 1 an avant la sortie de Pulp Fiction.

Et a t on vu Dingo trucider John Travolta ou Bruce Willis ?
Et a t on vu Minnie se faire un rail de cock ?

Je ne crois pas, non...

Et avenger, par Disney, tait il mauvais ?

----------


## PasteFinger

Aprs Marvel, Disney rachete Lucasfilm [...] le potentiel est quand mme assez immense, esprons que Disney va assurer !
Quand j'entends un 7ime pisode de Star Wars, il y a du pognon  se faire au box office !  ::D:

----------


## Torgar

Je suis sceptique au sujet de ce rachat. Sceptique parce qu'en tant que fan (adepte ? - je l'ai lev au rang de religion  ::aie:: ) de cet univers l'ide d'avoir une suite me sduit, je ne vais pas le nier. D'un autre ct je me dis que Le Retour du Jedi clturait bien la saga (historiquement parlant) avec l'instauration de la nouvelle rpublique. Notre imaginaire suffisait  faire le reste. Et au pire, il existe les BD/comics pour tendre l'histoire.

Quoi qu'il en soit, Disney ou autre, tant que l'esprit colle  celui des prcdents et que Disney ne mette pas trop son nez dans les scripts pour faire chanter les Stormtroopers...

----------


## Rachel

voil, cqfd  ::lol::

----------


## Invit

De toute faons, difficiles de faire pire que les pisodes 1 et 2, de plus jar jar binks ressemble  dingo, j'ai confiance en disney pour les effets spciaux ainsi que pour l'histoire qui sera sans doute pus ferique qu'un georges lucas dpass par son poque

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il y en avait 9 prvus depuis le dbut. Les 4 5 6 sortis au cinma, et les 7 8 9 sortis en livre sous la plume de Timothy Zahn
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Hritier_de_l'Empire
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Bataille_des_Jedi
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Ultime_Commandement
> 
> Quand au rachat, Disney a russi  pourrir pas mal de choses aprs les avoir rachetes, mais y a eu d'agrables surprises, donc bah on verra.
> 
> (reste plus qu' faire les films ou livres 1 2 et 3 de Star Wars  )


Parenthse, les 3 de tymothy zahn sont limite meilleur que ceux de george lucas... l'histoire est trs agrable  lire, mais on en a pour 3 films par bouquins si ils veulent le mettre  l'cran, ils sont vachement complexe.

Par ailleur, ils ont le defaut d'inclure beaucoup les personnages des pisodes 4 5 6, qui ont bien vieillis...

----------


## ManusDei

Mais il semblerait que Georges Lucas ait dit qu'il ne voyait pas ces bouquins comme les pisodes 7 8 9. Mais bon, il a pas mal chang d'avis :p

J'ai vu je sais plus o que l'histoire "officielle" rattache au monde de Star Wars tait celle des jeux vidos Jedi Knight.

----------


## Sunchaser

Tant que Dorcel ne rachte pas Disney, on ne risque pas de voir de choses trs en-dehors de la "normale" ...

----------


## Torgar

Kyle Katarn aux commandes ? Sauvez-moi ! Et jou par qui ?

Je me demande qui il pourrait mettre comme acteur pour ce cher Luke. Mark n'est visiblement plus en tat pour reprendre son rle.

Bref, le scepticisme me remplit de plus en plus.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tant que Dorcel ne rachte pas Disney, on ne risque pas de voir de choses trs en-dehors de la "normale" ...


C'est anormal, le sexe ? Ah bon.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Kyle Katarn aux commandes ? Sauvez-moi ! Et jou par qui ?
> 
> Je me demande qui il pourrait mettre comme acteur pour ce cher Luke. Mark n'est visiblement plus en tat pour reprendre son rle.


Mark Hamill pourrait, le maquillage fait des merveilles. Suffit de voir Jeff Bridges dans Tron Legacy. D'ailleurs semblerait qu'il ait lanc quelques appels du pied dans ce sens (dont sur twitter). 

Et je crois que Kyle Katarn est "jou" par un des devs dans quelques cinmatiques, au moins dans le 1er Jedi Knight (Dark Force II), donc y aurait ventuellement une tte  mettre.

----------


## Torgar

a serait pas mal de reprendre des acteurs inconnus (ou le dev du jeu comme tu l'as indiqu) pour cette nouvelle trilogie.

----------


## Polynsia

Dtartrage ^^

J'espre que l'pisode 7 en 2015 sera bien normalement oui car s'est J.J. Abrams qui le ralise

----------


## Lyche

Justement... quand on voit l'horreur qu'il a fait avec le dernier Star Trek... je crains le pire

Je rappel juste que JJ Abrams, c'est :

- Armageddon
- Mission Impossible
- les 2 derniers Star Trek

Je connais pas tout ce qu'il a fait, mais ce qu'il a fait ne m'engage pas  aller plus loins... Dans le genre gros block buster  minable  souhait, il les collectionne quand mme...

----------


## clairetj

Dans ce septime pisode, on risque de voir les enfants de Han et Leia sur le pont de l'Interprise en train de prendre un ruby mary avec Monsieur Spoke

----------


## Invit

@pmithrandir
@ManusDei

Disney a annonc avoir mis en place un comit pour dcider parmi l'existant de ce qui ferait partie de l'univers canonique (la chronologie officielle). 
Je ne pense pas que Disney ait rachet Lucasfilm et annonc un septime film pour se contenter d'adapter le scnario de BD, de jeux vidos ou de livres qui datent de 20 ans pour certains (l'Hritier de l'Empire, Dark Forces / Jedi Knight...).
Je suis en train de les relire, et le scnario n'est dj pas compatible avec les pisodes I, II et III.

De plus, vu l'ge des acteurs des premiers pisodes, l'pisode VII devrait se situer autour de Yavin +20/+30 qui est une priode dj riche dans l'univers tendu. S'y insrer en prservant la continuit me parait assez compliqu. Entre la mort de Chewbacca, d'Anakin Solo et l'invasion des Vong, il va avoir de mal  se greffer l-dedans et  raconter des trucs intressants.

On peut donc s'attendre  une politique de table rase dans l'univers tendu.

@Lyche
C'est aussi Super 8, la production de Cloverfield, mais surtout Lost !
Donc ouais, je partage tes peurs.
Celui que j'aurai bien aim voir raliser lpisode VII, c'est le ralisateur de District 9. Un des rares trucs de SF qui tient la route ces dernires annes (avec Sunshine).

----------


## Lyche

> @Lyche
> C'est aussi Super 8, la production de Cloverfield, mais surtout Lost !
> Donc ouais, je partage tes peurs.
> Celui que j'aurai bien aim voir raliser lpisode VII, c'est le ralisateur de District 9. Un des rares trucs de SF qui tient la route ces dernires annes (avec Sunshine).


J'ai pas os les citer  ::aie:: .

Sunshine, c'est le voyage vers le soleil en train de mourir? et qui finis un peu en bouillon de courge? Je suis all le voir au cin  l'poque (2008 ou 2009) et mis a part en avoir pleins les mirettes, le scnario et la ralisation j'avais trouv a un peu creux.

Pour D9, oui, c'est sur qu'il est bien mieux que 99% des navets qu'on nous sort ces dernires annes, un ct critique constructif tout en ne ngligeant pas l'histoire et les persos.

Super 8 c'est pas le Spielberg avec les gamins et l'histoire du train? (pour pas spoiler aux lecteurs  ::aie:: )

----------


## LooserBoy

> Super 8 c'est pas le Spielberg avec les gamins et l'histoire du train? (pour pas spoiler aux lecteurs )


Yep  un dtail prs: ralis par J.J. Abrams mais produit et largement supervis par Steven Spielberg en qualit de producteur et co-auteur.

----------


## Nhaps

Attention celui qui critique Lost, je le dfonce !

----------


## Lyche

Lost? Je crois que c'est la srie qui portait le mieux son nom de l'histoire des sries amricaines... A chaque nouvel pisode tu tais perdu -_-

----------

